# Center Console Classic w/ Yamaha 25 hp 4 stroke - what SS prop?



## areastwood (May 1, 2009)

I have a 2006 Dual Hatch Center Console Classic with a Yamaha 25 hp 4 stroke on a CMC trim & tilt unit. I fish in skinny water in Mosquito Lagoon and also fish the St. Johns. I fish half the time with another person. I want to go with a SS prop so I can use my aluminum for a spare. I want a good hole shot and decent all around performance.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Does the skiff shop answer these or anyone with a bit of prop knowledge?

While were waiting. How high is cavitation plate compared to the bottom of the transom? Answers would be below it by x inches, even, above by x inches.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

A few more questions. What prop is on there now? Do you have a tach? If so what is your RPMs at WOT.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

10x12 stainless steel 3 blade propeller for all around performance and better hole shot than stock propeller.

10X11 4 blade with standard cup stainless steel propeller for instant holeshot, raise your motor little bit higher to run shallower and very good cruising speed.

Www.theskiffshop.com

Ask for Ron.


----------



## areastwood (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

The motor is mounted with the cavitation plate at about 2 inches above the bottom of the transom. Would this be correct for a 10 x 12 ss prop? I go with the 4 blade prop 10 x 11 prop what height shoud the motor be?

I haven't got a tach yet, but am planning on installing one soon.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

You need to install the tac, find out what your WOT RPM is at the height of your motor. If you want the best prop.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Does the skiff shop answer these or anyone with a bit of prop knowledge?
> 
> While were waiting. How high is cavitation plate compared to the bottom of the transom? Answers would be below it by x inches, even, above by x inches.


This section is only sponsored by The Skiff Shop but I try to answer all I can. Anyone with prop knowledge is encouraged to answer since sponsorship does mean it's a permanent gig. 

I can be reached @ [email protected] for individual attention.

Thanks,
CR/TSS


----------

